# The Top 11 Songs To Pump Iron To



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

As per Spike.com
Yet another thread on music to workout with. 

What's your opinion on their selections?



*11. ???Kickstart My Heart??? - Motley Crue*
Even though this 1989 Nikki Sixx-penned glam tune is mostly about being revived from a heroin overdose, I see no problem with using it for some serious weight room inspiration. Even if you don???t like the Crue that much, you can???t deny that this song somehow magically conjures up adrenaline in every human that listens to it.





YouTube Video











It's OK. Not much of a fan.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*10. ???Know Your Enemy??? - Rage Against the Machine*

I???m convinced most juiced-up frat guys around the nation keep this record on repeat while they blast out unlimited bench presses with their college homies. I know I do.

First off, Tom Morello???s guitar work on this record is pretty freakin??? brilliant. Mixing his all-natural aggressive licks with Zach???s uncontrollable rage (zing!) is a perfect recipe for some undeniable audio motivation. And if you???re not that into America???s failed foreign policy, all you have to do is ignore the lyrics as political and change them into something that really pisses you off. Like the fact that the McRib is only available for a limited time. Why?!?!






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*9. “Genesis” – Justice*
I could have chosen any number of hype Justice tracks for this list, but I really think this headlining † tune is perfect for anyone’s next iron-curling session. The intro alone gets me so pumped I can’t even control myself. It makes me wanna fist punch every single emo kid on planet earth. I also enjoy this song because it seems much grimier than your average electronic/dance track. This song totally could have been used for a Stallone montage in Rocky IV. That would have owned.





YouTube Video











Very odd....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*8. "It's A Long Way To The Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll)" - AC/DC*
As serious as it can be, you gotta have a little fun when you???re getting??? big in the weight room. This 1975 classic easily provides gritty rock and roll riffs with some playful vocals from the one and only Bon Scott. 

AC/DC also has to be the only band on the face of the planet that could actually pull off a bagpipe solo in one of their songs.





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

I just realized how much suck this thread is....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

7. "Protect Ya Neck" - Wu-Tang Clan
People need to understand that besides NWA, Wu-Tang was the most aggressive and raw hip hop crew ever to be assembled. These guys had the best of both worlds: They were extremely talented and legitimately f***ing scary.

It???s crazy how the raw and rugged lyrics of Deck, Method Man and the rest of the Wu crew can somehow turn you into a dark and disturbed human being ready to snap at the next person you see. It also makes you want to be as bad a man as you can, hence the lifting of weights and growing in size. I???ve always had this vision of inmates rockin??? 36 Chambers while they curl weights in "the yard."





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

I like these.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

* Twilight Of The Thunder God*
There comes Fenris' twin 
His jaws are open wide 
The serpent rises from the waves 

Jormundgandr twists and turns 
Mighty in his wrath 
The eyes are full of primal hate 

Thor Odin???s son 
Protector of mankind 
Ride to meet your fate 
Your destiny awaits 
Thor Hlôdyn???s son 
Protector of mankind 
Ride to meet your fate 
Ragnarök awaits 

Vingthor rides to face 
The snake with hammer high 
At the edge of the world 

Bolts of lightning fills the air 
As Mjölner does its work 
The dreadful serpent roars in pain 

Thor Odin???s son 
Protector of mankind 
Ride to meet your fate 
Your destiny awaits 
Thor Hlôdyn???s son 
Protector of mankind 
Ride to meet your fate 
Ragnarök awaits 

Mighty Thor grips the snake 
Firmly by it's tounge 
Lifts his hammer high to strike 
Soon his work is done 
Vingtor sends the giant snake 
Bleeding to the depth 
Twilight of the thundergod 
Ragnarök awaits 
Twilight of the thundergod 
Twilight of the thundergod 
Twilight of the thundergod 

Thor Odin???s son 
Protector of mankind 
Ride to meet your fate 
Your destiny awaits 
Thor Hlôdyn???s son 
Protector of mankind 
Ride to meet your fate 
Ragnarök awaits


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, I dont work out to any of that shit.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 17, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, I dont work out to any of that shit.





Heeeeyyy now.  Don't go off calling that shit, shit!



Min0,  you gonna continue the countdown?


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I just realized how much suck this thread is....



HAHAHA


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Heeeeyyy now.  Don't go off calling that shit, shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Min0,  you gonna continue the countdown?



Back by popular demand!!
Because you all asked for it....let's continue with the countdown!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*6. ???B.O.B.??? ??? OutKast*
Man, this song really never gets old. I???ve listened to it a bazillion times and I still get amped the second that insanely fast drum break first comes in. It could be argued that this track would be better for an aerobics class, but I find nothin??? wrong with busting out crazy curls to the ridiculous verses of Andre 3K and Big Boi.





YouTube Video











Blah...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*5. “The Payback” – James Brown*

“Payback”  is great workout music, period. Even though it’s a funk/soul track, the song’s theme of revenge gives it an extra nasty flavor that blends perfectly with the high energy of any weight room. James’s screeching vocals are like an audio steroid just waiting to pump up any scrawny teen trying to get yoked.

I don't know karate, but I know ka-razy!





YouTube Video












I think ''Sex Machine'' or ''Coming to America'' would have been better choices...


----------



## ballin363 (Feb 17, 2009)

The only song worth listening to here is Protect Ya Neck


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*4. ???Stinkfist??? ??? Tool*
I don???t know why, but every time I hear Maynard James Keenan sing a note I instantly want to beat the living sh*t out of someone. The man just has an unbelievable way of expressing intense emotions through every song he???s associated with. This is why the combination of Maynard???s vocal/lyrics and Tool???s progressive metal power can be the perfect personal motivator for any gym dweller. It???s amazing how the musical arrangement of "Stinkfist" perfectly combines rage and peaceful bliss into one solid masterwork.






YouTube Video











I think Jambi is a better song.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*3. " Fight Fire with Fire" - Metallica*
How can you not mix thrash metal with your daily workout routine? It???s obviously the perfect music to lift weights to.

I???m sure some people may feel that this song is too fast to do your sets to, but the rabid guitar licks and double bass drumming from this Ride the Lighting classic could get my grandma excited to squat some hefty iron with no problem at all. I definitely feel a song needs to have an epic intro to build you up for your next muscle-ripping set. This track, of course, comes through every step of the way.





YouTube Video











Nice guitar....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

*2.???Immigrant Song??? - Led Zeppelin*
There???s just something about the way Bonzo plays drums that can instantly hook a listener in right out of the gate. It???s like he???s using every ounce of energy each time he hits the drum.

This is by far one of the more popular Led Zeppelin tracks and for good reason. Even though we???ve all heard it a million times, it still somehow has the same energizing effect each times it???s played. If they had mosh pits back in the early 70s, fools would have definitely been kicking each other in the face to this Led Zeppelin III landmark.





YouTube Video











Get the LED out, always liked their songs.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Last but not the least we have Rocky.
*1. The Entire Rocky Story Soundtrack*

Duh. When I was a kid I can clearly remember running around my elementary school racetrack with a walkman on blasting every song on this classic compilation with sheer delight. From Bill Conti???s epic theme "Gonna Fly Now" to Survivor???s montage masterwork ???Eye of the Tiger," every single Rocky track is better than the next. Even Vince DiCola???s training music from Rocky IV can get a weightlifter???s blood boiling the second the first synthesizer drops. Flyyyyy!!!





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

WORST. MUSIC THREAD. EVER.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't believe this wasn't on the list






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

EEk...the list is now complete..


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Wait... there's more muscle music!



*Diana Ross Muscles*


Complete with bodybuilders.





YouTube Video











And who can forget the classical from
*Olivia Newton John - Physical*






YouTube Video


----------



## johnereb (Feb 17, 2009)

No thank you. Need a better selection than that.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

johnereb said:


> No thank you. Need a better selection than that.



Are you sure? You seem like the type that does like this music.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> WORST. MUSIC THREAD. EVER.





Ugh.... agreed.  I barely liked any of the songs on the list.  Except Led Zeppelin.  They are my favorite band.  I would think Black Dog would be better then the Immigrant Song.  Thats just me though....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Ugh.... agreed.  I barely liked any of the songs on the list.  Except Led Zeppelin.  They are my favorite band.  I would think Black Dog would be better then the Immigrant Song.  Thats just me though....



Black Dog definitely would be better.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> 7. "Protect Ya Neck" - Wu-Tang Clan
> People need to understand that besides NWA, Wu-Tang was the most aggressive and raw hip hop crew ever to be assembled. These guys had the best of both worlds: They were extremely talented and legitimately f***ing scary.
> 
> It???s crazy how the raw and rugged lyrics of Deck, Method Man and the rest of the Wu crew can somehow turn you into a dark and disturbed human being ready to snap at the next person you see. It also makes you want to be as bad a man as you can, hence the lifting of weights and growing in size. I???ve always had this vision of inmates rockin??? 36 Chambers while they curl weights in "the yard."
> ...




Hell no!  The Original is way better, 




YouTube Video


----------



## Jarhed (Feb 18, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> *3. " Fight Fire with Fire" - Metallica*
> How can you not mix thrash metal with your daily workout routine? It???s obviously the perfect music to lift weights to.
> 
> I???m sure some people may feel that this song is too fast to do your sets to, but the rabid guitar licks and double bass drumming from this Ride the Lighting classic could get my grandma excited to squat some hefty iron with no problem at all. I definitely feel a song needs to have an epic intro to build you up for your next muscle-ripping set. This track, of course, comes through every step of the way.
> ...



I would pick "One" over this Metallica song


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> 7. "Protect Ya Neck" - Wu-Tang Clan
> People need to understand that besides NWA, Wu-Tang was the most aggressive and raw hip hop crew ever to be assembled. These guys had the best of both worlds: They were extremely talented and legitimately f***ing scary.
> 
> It???s crazy how the raw and rugged lyrics of Deck, Method Man and the rest of the Wu crew can somehow turn you into a dark and disturbed human being ready to snap at the next person you see. It also makes you want to be as bad a man as you can, hence the lifting of weights and growing in size. I???ve always had this vision of inmates rockin??? 36 Chambers while they curl weights in "the yard."
> ...



Maybe this one instead---maybe?






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> I would pick "One" over this Metallica song



Great song!






YouTube Video


----------



## Boedog (Feb 18, 2009)

I cant believe you would have a thread with music to lift too and there is no PANTERA you must be out of your FUCKING mind


----------



## Jarhed (Feb 19, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





min0 lee said:


> * Twilight Of The Thunder God*
> There comes Fenris' twin
> His jaws are open wide
> The serpent rises from the waves
> ...



amon amarth is all up in my shuffle


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2009)

What's in your shuffle, I need to download some music.


----------



## Jarhed (Feb 20, 2009)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 20, 2009)

Mushroomhead - BWOMP






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 20, 2009)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------

